# Netzwerkspiele!!!!!!



## blabilpat (13. Jun 2004)

Hallo!!!
Wir bräuchten DRINGEND hilfe!!

Folgendes:
Wir haben ein Spiel programmiert (erweitertes TicTacToe (15*15), wer 5 hat gewinnt)
und sollen dies übers Netzwerk spielen können, leider kennen wir uns da nicht so aus, weil wir haben das in der Schule noch nie so wirklich besprochen... Es gehört zu unserem Projekt und ist demnach sehr wichtig!!!



Bitteeeeee, kann uns jemand helfen??? *anfleh* :autsch: 
Wir wären seeehr dankbar!!!!!!!!

p.s. bitte helft uns


----------



## Roar (13. Jun 2004)

gehts auch etwas konkreter? ihr werdet in der schule wohl kaum eine aufgabe gestellt bekommen zu etwas was ihr noch nicht besprochen habt. also entweder du hast nicht zugehört oder es wird eigeninitiative gefordert. Hier ein paar denkanregungen:

- Ihr braucht einen server für das spiel, das geht mit SreverSocket. den startet ihr auf irgendeinem port. die clients verbinden sich zu dem rechner unter dem port ( mit einem Socket) und senden daten über diverse Input/OutputStreams. z.b. client eins sendet wenn er dran ist z.B. die position von seinem neuen kreuzchen, am einfachsten wohl in form von 2 integern ( z.B. 3 ,3). der server empfängt das , speichert das und sendet das an beide clients zurück dass an der position 3,3 ein neues X ist.

die benötigten klassen befinden sich in java.net und java.io ( guckt API :### )

bei konkreten fragen fragt nochmal.


----------



## blabilpat (13. Jun 2004)

Ja dankeschön, soweit sind wir auch 

Uns fehlt es, das in unser Programm zu schreiben, und dass es funktioniert.

Wir sind anscheinend zu dumm dafür  :cry: 

Aber trotzdem danke!!!


----------



## Roar (13. Jun 2004)

blabilpat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Uns fehlt es, das in unser Programm zu schreiben, und dass es funktioniert.



 :?: 

wenn du etwas konkreter werden würdest könnten wird dir auch helfen. Wo ist das problem? In der api sind die methoden und konstruktoren erklärt, daran liegt es wohl nicht. ist es logisches problem oder was?


----------



## blabilpat (13. Jun 2004)

Puh naja.. wenn dann müsste ich dir das ganze Programm schicken, aber das ist zu aufwendig, und du hast sicher etwas besseres zu tun, und ich will nicht nerven oder so, denn es ist etwas komplex und ja.... egal!

Trotzdem dankeschön!!!
War lieb von dir! 
dankeschön, dass du geantwortet hast!!!


----------

